# Bad Microsoft......Bad :-D



## burntreality (Jul 30, 2008)

I could of swore a story was posted when this first started on these forums, but I could not find it:

http://tech.yahoo.com/blogs/null/158160


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, this has been an ongoing story for a while, thanks for the post.

.


----------



## dr911 (Sep 21, 2005)

> Now a federal court has upheld that original ruling -- plus a fat, $290 million judgment against the company -- imposing the new January 11 D-Day on the matter. Microsoft Word and Microsoft Office will both be barred from sale as of that date


Micro$oft should have paid 290 BILLION !! I hate that company !!:down::down:


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Here is a link to a Microsoft press release on this subject: http://www.microsoft.com/Presspass/press/2009/dec09/12-22statement.mspx?rss_fdn=Press Releases

It looks like Microsoft plans to remove certain functionality from Word 2007 and will continue to sell the modified version after Jan 11, 2010. Much the same as when MS-Dos 6.20 became MS-Dos 6.21, then 6.22.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

The Yahoo article makes it seem like the end of the world, those writers at Yahoo need to stop freaking out and just download OpenOffice.org


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

namenotfound said:


> The Yahoo article makes it seem like the end of the world, those writers at Yahoo need to stop freaking out and just download OpenOffice.org


lol

.


----------



## techkid (Sep 2, 2004)

Microsoft really knows how to get into deep... well, we won't go there .

But yeah, why scramble to buy Office when you can get OpenOffice.org for free?

Oh well, an i4i makes Microsoft blind .


----------

